# Tyron Lue



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Is anybody here interested in Tyron Lue. He's a free agent and I think his game would complement Tinsley's game very well. He is like a very very poor man's Allen Iverson. He would probably be pretty cheap to sign and he has some experience in the league.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

He already signed with Orlando.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, ok. I read in the newspaper yesterday that he was still available but I guess he signed that day.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I have never really saw much in the guy, but then again I havent watched him much, so I dont know.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

He got way overhyped because he played in LA. He got praise for "shutting down" Iverson even though Iverson still scored safely above 30 points every game in the Finals.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

For the money he's getting, he's a high quality player. He shouldn't be starting for a really good team, but he can be a nice steadying player off the bench. I agree that his defense is overrated though. He does work very hard at it and has that annoying quality, but he isn't a stopper or anything. He can hit open shots pretty well and is good at breaking down his man. Frankly, he does most things pretty well; it just seems he doesn't do anything well enough to merit more than a sixth man type of role.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

It's a good bench player, good defender, but we don't need more good defenders, we need another PG with good shooting.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well to be honest, NO I Don't want Tyronn Lue to be a Pacer, I have never really been a fan of his game.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

It would've been a downgrade for your team anyway.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> It would've been a downgrade for your team anyway.


Yeah I know it would've been and knowing Isiah he probably would've started Tyronn over Tins.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I know it would've been and knowing Isiah he probably would've started Tyronn over Tins.


You think so? I dont know about that, IMO Tins is miles ahead of Lue.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> It would've been a downgrade for your team anyway.


How would it be a downgrade? Right now our back up point guard is Fred Jones.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> How would it be a downgrade? Right now our back up point guard is Fred Jones.


He was probably meaning if we started Lue.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think Lue is better than you guys think.  




(because he's from where I live NE)


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Lue isn't a point guard, he is a very undersized scoring guard. He is overrated also because people classify him as a defensive stopper, when AI still torched his as$ and probably still averaged over 30 in that series. I really don't see how he could be am improvement to the team.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I really don't see how he could be am improvement to the team.


Not saying he starts, just comes off the bench, he is definately an improvement over Fred Jones.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Not saying he starts, just comes off the bench, he is definately an improvement over Fred Jones.


He would be an improvement but with time I think Fred Jones is going to become a very productive back-up.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't think Fred Jones has the game at all to make it in the NBA.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I don't think Fred Jones has the game at all to make it in the NBA.


It all dependa on what team he is on. In Indiana he dosent fit right, on a team where he could get a good amount of minutes he could be a decent player.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I don't think Fred Jones has the game at all to make it in the NBA.


Why? He hasn't played a lot, and I think like Xavier, he can be a good back-up player.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Is he fast? If he is, then I'll chang my mind but he doesn't have much of a shot, he's undersized, and he can't penetrate.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Is he fast? If he is, then I'll chang my mind but he doesn't have much of a shot, he's undersized, and he can't penetrate.


I recall he was very fast the season I watched him play for the lakers(only season I really watched him).


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I donno if you guys know but Lue is already off the market....

He signed with the Orlando Magic on the day Kobe was charged so it didn't make some air time.

Source: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-magic-lue&prov=ap&type=lgns

I didn't want Lue anyways, i think he's only good defensivly and couldn't lead a team to save his life.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> I donno if you guys know but Lue is already off the market....
> 
> He signed with the Orlando Magic on the day Kobe was charged so it didn't make some air time.
> ...



Oh, guess that possibility is gone :laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I recall he was very fast the season I watched him play for the lakers(only season I really watched him).


Sorry for the confustion, I was talking about Fred Jones.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

This Just In! :reporter: 





Tyron Lue is garbage.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Also Fred Jones is very fast and has a good outside shot and mad hops.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> Also Fred Jones is very fast and has a good outside shot and mad hops.


Thats true, I dont know why people think he has no game, IMO he has great game to bring to a team.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats true, I dont know why people think he has no game, IMO he has great game to bring to a team.


Maybe because he has never showed anything to the team, including our last summer league game.........? 

He played shooting guard in college. He was very in-consistent, his ball handling skills arn't really the best and he needs to work on his mid-range shot. He's also too small to play shooting guard in the NBA and you need to handle the ball well to be a PG, which is a problem for him. 

He's a "excitment" type player, gives energy to the team with hard and fast play with a few nice dunks, but that doesn't work in the NBA unless you have some skill and Jones hasn't shown he has much. 

I personally like Jones, but i could see why people say he has "no game".


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

he's not too small to play SG. Sure he is only 6'4" but he has a 7 foot wingspan.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> he's not too small to play SG. Sure he is only 6'4" but he has a 7 foot wingspan.


sounds similar to Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> sounds similar to Dwyane Wade.


He has been compared to wade many a time.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Maybe because he has never showed anything to the team, including our last summer league game.........?
> 
> He played shooting guard in college. He was very in-consistent, his ball handling skills arn't really the best and he needs to work on his mid-range shot. He's also too small to play shooting guard in the NBA and you need to handle the ball well to be a PG, which is a problem for him.
> 
> ...


That pretty much sums up why I didn't think he had an NBA game, but if he is like Dewyane Wade, I'll love him because Wade was my favorite player in the draft.


----------

